# Write failure on transfer!



## freeminder (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi all!

Trying to install FreeBSD on Oracle VirtualBox. At the end of the installation see this error message:


```
Write failure on transfer! 
Ok

Unable to transfer the base distribution from acd0
```

I've attempted to install 8.1 8.2 from dvd iso and cd iso but had the same error.

Don't even know how to install FreeBSD on Virtualbox.

Windows 7
Core2duo
8800 gts


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2011)

Was something else installed in that VM?  FreeBSD 8 and earlier use sysinstall, which doesn't play well with GPT disk partitions.  The easiest way to fix that would be to delete and recreate the virtual disk.

FreeBSD guests are touchy about the emulated hardware.  Leave it at the defaults, particularly the PIIX4 disk controller.


----------

